
KitKat Japan is replacing plastic wrappers with origami paper versions - rococode
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/kitkat-japan-nestle-plastic-packaging-paper-wrapper-origami-cranes-waste-a9057356.html
======
perilunar
They could just revert to their old (plastic-free) wrappers: aluminium foil
with a paper sleeve

~~~
bmer
How "environmentally nice" is aluminum foil compared to paper?

~~~
perilunar
Not really sure. It's already very common in the earth's crust, not very
toxic, and completely recyclable. Got to be a lot better than plastic.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
It does require a lot of energy to produce in the first instance though.

------
philips
Readable version of the article:
[https://outline.com/GubTfF](https://outline.com/GubTfF)

